# Does anchor seal work to seal turning blanks



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

As some of you may have read i have a pile of logs which most likely will be spalted. i wanted to make some turning blanks but don't want to spend oodles of time sealing them. would it keep em from checking if i dunked the blanks in a 5 gal bucket of anchor seal? 

Just another quick question. How important is it to know the specie of the blank if the character is good? I have several logs which i may not be able to ID. If they are spalted or have any other notable character i would like to see them used rather than burned.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Anchorseal will work for sealing the blanks. TT mentioned this product http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=60455 . If he says it's better, I have never used it, I trust him. And anything Bailey's sells period for that matter.

As far as knowing what species, most buyers are going to want to know.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg, don't know if it will help you or not, but if you can limit the possibilities (of species) to a modest amount based on what might grow in your area, you might be able to use my site (see URL under my name) to identify the wood once you've opened it up (I'm no help at all on raw trees).

Paul


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Greg,
If you can post a picture of the wood you would like to be identified we might be able to help by looking at the bark or other parts of the tree.
Donny


----------

